# 1997 altima tough problem



## little7777 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's the long story. Please stay with me..Three weeks ago I went to start my 97' altima it started ,but had a skip that lasted a few seconds then cleared up. The next day on my way home it cutoff so I pull off the road and restarted and drove it home.The next morning (15 miles) into my drive it cutoff again , I put in it neutral and restarted (still rolling @ 45mph). I left work that day and about 12 miles into my drive and it did the same as before, but this time it would not restart.I tried it get it to start until the battery was almost dead.It would ''hit'' trying to start but not start. At this time I had no ''codes''. someone picked me up and returned to the car 3hrs later.I keep trying to restart,finely it did, but it idled very rough, finely cleared up and started home it cutoff 3( now check engine light comes on) more times in 10 miles and would not restart.I had it towed 2 miles home.Here's what I have tried . Two codes - PO340 AND PO325. Removed fuel line @ fuel rail and was getting gas there.Removed one spark plug and reconnected the wire-have fire @ plug.I removed the distributor and found oil in it, replaced with aftermarket.No difference.Replaced crank sensor...still the same.Checked wiring from dist to computer harness...ohmed out no problem there.I am getting fire and fuel, but it will not run.Sorry for dragging this out, but I am trying to give as much info to get best answer.Thanks for any help.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

little7777 said:


> I removed the distributor and found oil in it, replaced with aftermarket.No difference.Replaced crank sensor...still the same.Checked wiring from dist to computer harness...ohmed out no problem there.I am getting fire and fuel, but it will not run.


I'd say the oil in the distributor was the reason it would die and then finally not start at all.

Since you have gas and spark, I would recommend carefully double checking the installation of the distributor and plug wires to make sure the spark timing is correct.


----------



## little7777 (Oct 16, 2008)

I had a shop take a look at it....Timing chain has jumped a tooth on the bottom.$800 - $1,000 to repair. Is it worth it on this car? 117,265 miles
Body is in great shape. Should I gamble and have it repaired or cut my losses and part it out/scrap?Thanks for any advise.
Mike


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn!!!! My Brother is a mechanic, he said my 95 altima needs the timing belt baD!!!! How much are they and how hard are they to replace????!!!!


----------



## little7777 (Oct 16, 2008)

Will $1,100 later replaced engine. Runs great but two months later ''check engine '' light came on afew days later it went off now it's back on again.The car has not ran any different with the light on or off.I had the codes read and it could be anything form knock sensor to cat.converter.I would like to sell it, but I don't won't to keep putting money into it (fix the eng. light) but on the other hand I am afraid it will not sell w/the light on. Any thoughts, suggestion, ideas. ?Thanks


----------

